# Diarrhea after yearly shots



## vjones91 (Feb 19, 2009)

I took my 7 year old cocker to the vet on Friday for her yearly shots. By Sunday morning she had sever diarrhea. I have not changed her food, and she is an in house dog, so her getting a hold of something she should not have is limited-but of course not impossible. Has anyone else had this happen? I am getting worried since she is still having diarrhea, at first the vet said it could be a side effect of the medicine, but then said no, that it would have shown up sooner if it was. Of course they have not given me any other ideas of what it could be! I just wanted to see if anyone else had any similar experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Has the vet done a culture and checked the stool sample? It could be many things from intestinal parasites to a change in the foods formula (they don't always notify you) to a serious health issue. Honestly, there's NO way anyone on this forum could tell you.


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

Diarrhea can be a reaction to vaccinations. Whether that's the case with your senior, it's hard to say, since the onset was delayed. Seniors systems tend to become more sensitive with age. I would personally take in a sample tomorrow morning for your vet to check if you haven't already done so. You may want to discuss with him the necessity of vaccinated your dog yearly at this age also.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree with Tuesday. It is a proven fact that dogs do not need yearly vaccinations after their initial round of puppy shots, and it can even be harmful to do so. Here is a link to a recent discussion that we've had on the subject that references the relevant studies.

After 7 years of yearly boosters, your dog should be completely immune for the rest of it's life. I would not have any more vaccinations done, if it were me, especially if it's causing reactions.


----------



## Alex58 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey
dont waste ur time to think. just u follow instruction of doc or vet bcoz they hv best exprience n knowledge.


----------



## vjones91 (Feb 19, 2009)

I did contact the vet on Monday-when they said it was probably a reaction and should clear up that evening. When she was still going strong on Tuesday they told me to drop off a stool sample. I dropped it off on Wednesday morning on my way to work-but somehow it got missed in there pick up from the lab, so did not go out. They are now telling me that it will probably be Monday till they have results-which seems way to long to me! 

I really think I need a new vet. I have only had my dog a year, got her from a shelter and she got her shots before I had her, so I am not sure if she had any reaction last time Also, I doubt she got them that often in the past, since the shelter said she was probably a back yard breeding dog.

I do not want to have her feeling bad for the entire weekend-but I think at this point it might be to late to find a new vet before the old one gets the results.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Did your vet tell you to withhold food for 24hr? Feeding a bland diet of boiled chicken breast for three days. If d stops than start mixing in her regular diet. 75% chicken breast 25% regular dog food for three days, than 50% chicken breast 50% dog food for three days (only if she continues to improve), 25% chicken breast 75% dog food for three days. Back to her normal meal. This may help while you are waiting for results from your vet.


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

Your vet should be able to do a fecal in house to rule out a few things before having to send out a sample for more complicated tests. This is ridiculous. I would find a vet that does in house fecals, it shouldn't be hard. Most can spin it and have results to you in an hour. Did your vet offer an anti-diarrheal?


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

If your vet is recommending yearly shots, definately get another vet. I agree with the post that said your dog doesn't need anymore shots forever.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Trainer said:


> If your vet is recommending yearly shots, definitely get another vet. I agree with the post that said your dog doesn't need anymore shots forever.



Totally agree.


----------

